# brandtii with weird looking stuff on mouth



## cariba666 (Mar 16, 2004)

i bought a brandtii and he looks like his mouth its all torn up its all pink and white does anyone know what that could be also he doesnt look like the brandtii on the species picture page he doesnt have the spots and diamond scales is there more than one kind?


----------



## airtorey15 (Jun 15, 2003)

i would put salt in the tank,post some pics. frank can identify it 4 u.


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

picks would be nice, but if it has white stuff on it it is probably an infection, get some pics up and of you dont have a digi camera take pics with a normal one and scan them on to you comp, and if you dont have a scanner the library will, just trying to be helpful, cause i know people are going to be asking for pics


----------



## cariba666 (Mar 16, 2004)

i think i read on here one time that its blisters from them running into the glass an dbiting at there reflection


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

could be but that is usually just a small white bump and the point of there lower jaw.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Moved to disease, injury and parasites


----------



## cariba666 (Mar 16, 2004)

yeah thats exactly what it is a white bump and its pink around the teeth


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

pics?


----------



## cariba666 (Mar 16, 2004)

pic one he does have 2 eyes its a crappy pic i had to take with a picture phone but look at his face its all white and raw


----------



## cariba666 (Mar 16, 2004)

pic 2


----------



## cariba666 (Mar 16, 2004)

pic 3


----------



## cariba666 (Mar 16, 2004)

is he even a brandtii his fins are sorta orangey red hes like 4inches kinda beat up but i got him for 35 bucks at the lfs not bad considering he was originally 75 any help would be appreciated thanks alot


----------



## cariba666 (Mar 16, 2004)

i also forgot to say that the tank hes in was a feeder tank but i only had 1 goldfish in htere for a month or so after all the others were consumed by my other p so the tank just had 1 gf in there and then i took him out when i put the brandtii in and along with him i made the mistake of putting in 15 feeders that i had gotten along with the p that same day stupid mistake on my part but as son as i realized what i had did wrong i took them the hell out and there was this like residue film floating on the top of the water so i did a water change and added another filter to the tank so i have 400 gph fulshing the tank for 1 fish but i started to notice his behavior from active to idle in 2 days and his face is all raw and white so i know this a long story but i tank everyone on this website for helping me out


----------



## cariba666 (Mar 16, 2004)

someone help me he was struggling to stay off the filter inlet


----------



## cariba666 (Mar 16, 2004)

well sorry to say RIP little brandtii but i got a refund







for him the lfs said its a problem they ve had only witht hat species and its jaw rotting away when i took him back he died on the way over and when the lfs employee looked at him his jaw was completely torn in half and rotted away........ just a quick question i used the same bucket he died in to fill my tanks during my water changes, from him being in htere will it be a problem even though i emptied my bucket out? also has anyone ever heard of a problem like this? i just dont want the water or anthing in that bucket to mess up my cariba cause hes strong and growing with lots of nice color and itd be a shame to see him go thanks again for any help


----------



## ineedchanna (May 27, 2003)

most likely amonia burns.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sorry to hear he passed away...









But good to hear you could solve this issue with your LFS - good luck with your replacement fish!

As far as the bucket goes: as long as you don't know for sure what caused it, I wouldn't use the bucket unless you disinfected it (salt or bleach and boiling water - rince thoroughly before using it after disinfecting) - in case of bad water quality/values, using the same bucket is no problem, but when it's a fungal, viral or bacterial disease, it may spread to your other tanks as well when using that bucket without cleaning.

Better safe than sorry, imo!


----------



## cariba666 (Mar 16, 2004)

uh oh i already used the same bucket is there anything i can use to prevent anything from spreading since i already made the mistake of doing it?


----------

